# Riding from West Hollywood



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll be on a work assignment for 2 weeks in the West Hollywood area, bringing the bike along. Looking for suggestions on where I can get rides in right from San Vicente Blvd. During the weekends I'll be able to drive over to any local areas for a change of pace.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Distances?? Santa Monica Blvd in WeHo is fairly bike-friendly with painted bike lanes. Heading west into Bev Hills things get a little more constricted and you may have to take more of the lane to feel comfortable. SM Blvd to the coast is fairly popular. Nichols Canyon is a nice climb up to Mulholland, and not too far east of WeHo off Hollywood Blvd. & Fairfax.

I don't really recommend heading south from where you'll be, or riding on Sunset Blvd pretty much at all. Look either north or west.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Since i'll be out there working, it's all time dependent. I can probably squeeze in an hour in the morning, or 2 hours after work starting at around 6pm. Weekends should be open, so looking to get in around 75 miles a day on the weekend. Willing to drive a car on the weekend if there's something more desireable that leaving from WH.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

During the mornings I would look at spins up Nichols, maybe back down the same way. Nights maybe towards the coast (flat). Weekends you can do nice long loops from home by heading out to the coast, then either north or south (I prefer north) to canyons like Topanga, Latigo, etc.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Hollywood said:


> During the mornings I would look at spins up Nichols, maybe back down the same way. Nights maybe towards the coast (flat). Weekends you can do nice long loops from home by heading out to the coast, then either north or south (I prefer north) to canyons like Topanga, Latigo, etc.


Avoid Topanga in all but the early morning hours. It is the easiest of the canyons, but it's also the most dangerous in terms of motor traffic. Latigo is one of the safest, but also one of the tougher ones (and much further west).

I would also take San Vicente to the coast, do a canyon or two, and then head back the same way.


----------

